# λεόντεια, αποικιοκρατική, ετεροβαρής και unconscionable



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

Η σύμβαση που επιβάλλει άνισες υποχρεώσεις λέγεται _ετεροβαρής_ (one-sided ?).
Ετεροβαρής θεωρείται ότι είναι μια λεόντεια σύμβαση. Είναι συνώνυμα; Το επίθετο είναι πιο συνηθισμένο στη _λεόντεια εταιρεία_ (_leonine partnership_). Στα αγγλικά η _λεόντεια σύμβαση_, _leonine convention_ ή _leonine contract_, δεν συνηθίζεται. Συνηθίζεται ο όρος _unconscionable contract_. Πώς μεταφράζεται αυτός; Και υπάρχει παρεμφερής απόδοση για την _αποικιοκρατική σύμβαση_ ή _σύμβαση αποικιοκρατικού χαρακτήρα_;


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2011)

Ας κάνω σεφτέ στο νήμα, με όλες τις επιφυλάξεις της ημιμάθειάς μου εναδεκατομάθειάς μου εναεκατοστομάθειάς μου άγνοιας μου στα θέματα αυτά και ζητώντας προκαταβολικά επιείκεια από τους Ρογήρους και τις ρογηρίζουσες :inno: .


nickel said:


> Η σύμβαση που επιβάλλει άνισες υποχρεώσεις λέγεται _ετεροβαρής_ (one-sided ?).


Η απάντηση είναι σίγουρα όχι σε μια ερώτηση που δεν νομίζω να έχει νομικό νόημα. Η ανισότητα των υποχρεώσεων θα προϋπέθετε δύο ανύπαρκτα πράγματα: τη γενική δυνατότητα να σταθμίζουμε τις αμοιβαίες παροχές των μερών (παροχή και αντιπαροχή) και τη γενική υποχρέωση να είναι ίσες οι παροχές αυτές. Η ετεροβαρής σύμβαση ζευγαρώνει με την αμφοτεροβαρή και συνιστούν απλώς μία διάκριση των συμβάσεων. Η ετεροβαρής δημιουργεί υποχρέωση μόνο στο ένα συμβαλλόμενο μέρος, η αμφοτεροβαρής και στα δύο. Αυτό είναι όλο. Ας προστεθεί πάντως ότι υπάρχει και μια άλλη διάκριση, μεταξύ μονομερών συμβάσεων (περιέχουν τη δήλωση βουλήσεως ενός μόνο προσώπου) και πολυμερών συμβάσεων (περιέχουν περισσότερες δηλώσεις βουλήσεως). Π.χ. η γνωστή σε όλους διαθήκη είναι μονομερής, ενώ η δωρεά (surprise, surprise) όχι, επειδή προϋποθέτει την ταυτόχρονη αποδοχή της, άρα τη δούληση βουλήσεως του δωρεοδόχου. Δεν ξέρω πού κολλάει το one-sided σαν νομικός όρος, και έχω πιει μόνο έναν καφέ μετά από τρεις ώρες ύπνο, οπότε τι ψαξίματα να άρχιζα;



nickel said:


> Ετεροβαρής θεωρείται ότι είναι μια λεόντεια σύμβαση. Είναι συνώνυμα;


Σε καμία περίπτωση, για τον λόγο που αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως. Αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν η λεόντεια σύμβαση αποτελεί νομική έννοια.



nickel said:


> Το επίθετο είναι πιο συνηθισμένο στη _λεόντεια εταιρεία_ (_leonine partnership_).


Όντως, ο χαρακτηρισμός λεόντεια εταιρεία (που ούτε αυτός νομίζω να περιέχεται στη νομοθεσία) συνδέεται με τη διάταξη του 764 ΑΚ: "Η συμφωνία με την οποία κάποιος εταίρος αποκλείεται από τα κέρδη ή απαλλάσσεται από τις ζημίες είναι άκυρη". Χαρακτηριστικό το της Καθημερινής για την Αττική Οδό:

"Aπό την έρευνα, που της ανατέθηκε, με αφορμή δημοσιεύματα για μεγάλες υπερβάσεις στο κόστος της κατασκευής, η εισαγγελέας κατέληξε στο πόρισμα ότι από νομική άποψη η σύμβαση για την κατασκευή της Aττικής Oδού εκτελέστηκε σωστά. Oσο για τους όρους της, η εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών υπενθυμίζει ότι η σύμβαση κυρώθηκε από τη Bουλή και, άρα, το περιεχόμενό της είναι «εξ ορισμού» σύννομο.Aυτά από τη μία πλευρά. Γιατί, από την άλλη, η κ. Tουλουπάκη κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο «έβγαλε λαγό». Oπως επισημαίνει στο πόρισμά της, η σύμβαση είναι «λεόντειος» εις βάρος του Δημοσίου. «Λεόντειος εταιρεία» είναι εκείνη που ο ένας εταίρος παίρνει μόνο κέρδη, ενώ ο άλλος έχει όλο τον κίνδυνο της ζημιάς. Στην Aττική Oδό οι όροι είναι τέτοιοι, ώστε τα έσοδα για όλη τη διάρκεια της παραχώρησης τεκμαίρεται πως θα πλουτίσουν τους κατασκευαστές πέραν πάσης προσδοκίας".



nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά η _λεόντεια σύμβαση_, _leonine convention_ ή _leonine contract_, δεν συνηθίζεται. Συνηθίζεται ο όρος _unconscionable contract_. Πώς μεταφράζεται αυτός;


Σχετική η διατύπωση του 179 AK: "Άκυρη ως αντίθετη προς τα χρηστά ήθη είναι ιδίως η δικαιοπραξία με την οποία δεσμεύεται υπερβολικά η ελευθερία του προσώπου ή η δικαιοπραξία με την οποία εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιος την ανάγκη, την κουφότητα ή την απειρία του άλλου και πετυχαίνει έτσι να συνομολογήσει ή να πάρει για τον εαυτό του ή τρίτο, για κάποια παροχή, περιουσιακά ωφελήματα, που, κατά τις περιστάσεις, βρίσκονται σε φανερή δυσαναλογία προς την παροχή". Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε να δοθεί ο γενικός χαρακτηρισμός "καταχρηστική σύμβαση". Αλλιώς θα πηγαίναμε στην περίφραση και στη "φανερή δυσαναλογία".



nickel said:


> Και υπάρχει παρεμφερής απόδοση για την _αποικιοκρατική σύμβαση_ ή _σύμβαση αποικιοκρατικού χαρακτήρα_;


Γιατί να μη μας φτάνει εδώ μια απλή μετάφραση (colonial-type);


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

Στρυφνά μας βάζεις Πασχαλιάτικα, δάσκαλε. :huh:
παραπομπές: Βλ. Themis, ο.π. 
«Λεόντειος εταιρεία». Μορφή προσωπικής εταιρείας. Αντιγράφω από την Ελευθεροτυπία (3.4.2002) και χωρίς να έχω διασταυρώσει με σύγγραμμα σχετικό (που να το βρω στα γρήγορα 30 χρόνια μετά), νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβείς οι πληροφορίες τόσο ως προς την έννοια του όρου όσο και ως προς την παραπομπή στα Βασιλικά. 

«Στον γνωστό αισώπειο μύθο της μοιρασιάς ανάμεσα στο λιοντάρι και το γαϊδούρι οφείλει το όνομά της η λεόντειος εταιρεία που, κατά το Αστικό Δίκαιο, αποτελεί σύμβαση μεταξύ δύο συνεταίρων, όπου ο ένας έχει δικαίωμα στα κέρδη και ο άλλος μόνο στις ζημιές. Πολύ παλιά ιστορία, που καταγράφεται και στα Βασιλικά, την πληρέστερη συλλογή της βυζαντινής νομοθεσίας (9ος-10ος αιώνας), ως λεοντεία ή λεωνίνα, «τουτέστι θηριώδης και αρπακτική» για τον ένα μόνο εκ των συμβαλλομένων...»
Τώρα, αφού η εταιρεία από νομική άποψη προϋποθέτει σύμβαση, είναι μάλλον αποδεκτή και η μεταγενέστερη, κυρίως στα ΜΜΕ και στην καθομιλουμένη, χρήση του όρου «λεόντειος σύμβαση». Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για να καταδείξει γενικά την υπερβολική εύνοια μιας σύμβασης για τον έναν από τους συμβαλλόμενους. Δηλαδή, δεν ακριβολογεί από νομική άποψη, αφού και τέτοια ρήτρα να υπάρχει θα είναι άκυρη. 
Περισσότερα (και πληρέστερα) σε συγγράμματα για τις προσωπικές εταιρείες και τις γενικές αρχές του Αστικού Δικαίου των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα, τα οποία δεν έχω τώρα πρόχειρα, αλλά αν το νήμα χρειάζεται συνέχεια…
Για την αγγλική απόδοση στο Oxford Greek Dictionary, o D.Stavropoulos την αναφέρει νομ. μόνο ως «λεόντειο εταιρεία» («leonine partnership»).


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 23, 2011)

Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη που και καθυστερημένα απαντώ και πολύ πιο συνοπτικά απ' όσο θα ήθελα.

Ο Θέμης τα εξήγησε εξαιρετικά όσον αφορά τις αμφοτεροβαρείς και ετεροβαρείς συμβάσεις:upz:, οπότε παρέλκει οποιαδήποτε δική μου προσθήκη.

Εκεί που δεν τα λέει και τόσο καλά :glare:είναι στο σημείο που επισημαίνει ότι


> Ας προστεθεί πάντως ότι υπάρχει και μια άλλη διάκριση, μεταξύ μονομερών συμβάσεων (περιέχουν τη δήλωση βουλήσεως ενός μόνο προσώπου) και πολυμερών συμβάσεων (περιέχουν περισσότερες δηλώσεις βουλήσεως). Π.χ. η γνωστή σε όλους διαθήκη είναι μονομερής, ενώ η δωρεά (surprise, surprise) όχι, επειδή προϋποθέτει την ταυτόχρονη αποδοχή της, άρα τη δούληση βουλήσεως του δωρεοδόχου


Όμως, φευ, μονομερείς συμβάσεις δεν υπάρχουν:)! Αυτό που συνέβη είναι προφανώς μια μικρή σύγχυση μεταξύ των εννοιών της *δικαιοπραξίας* και της *σύμβασης*. Η πρώτη είναι η έννοια γένους που περικλείει και τις συμβάσεις (δηλ. τις διμερείς - και πολυμερείς - δικαιοπραξίες). Η διαθήκη λοιπόν είναι μονομερής δικαιοπραξία, η δωρεά σύμβαση και δη ετεροβαρής.

Ως προς τα λεόντεια: Η λεόντειος εταιρία είναι όρος πολύ πιο παραδοσιακός. Η σύμβαση είναι μάλλον πρόσφατη σχετικά σύναψη.

Πάμε τώρα στο βασικό κτγμ ζητούμενο, δηλ. το "unconscionable contract". Η πρόταση του Θέμη για "καταχρηστική σύμβαση" μου φαίνεται η καλύτερη δυνατή:upz:. Ας επισημανθεί, όμως, ότι στα δίκαια της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης, συνήθως μιλάμε για "καταχρηστικές *ρήτρες*" σύμβασης κι όχι για σύμβαση καταχρηστική στο σύνολό της. Το κύριο όπλο για την αντιμετώπιση καταχρηστικών συμβατικών όρων είναι στα καθ' ημάς η γενική ρήτρα της διάταξης του 288 ΑΚ ("_Ο οφειλέτης έχει υποχρέωση να εκπληρώσει την παροχή όπως απαιτεί η καλή πίστη, αφού ληφθούν υπόψη και τα συναλλακτικά ήθη_"). Τέσπα, αν είναι να μιλήσουμε συνολικά για μια σύμβαση ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να προκρίνουμε το πιο φλύαρο, αλλά και ακριβέστερο "*καταχρηστικώς συναφθείσα σύμβαση*".

Τώρα, για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, στην καρδιά του προβλήματος βρίσκεται το γνωστό πρόβλημα (που έχει περιγράψει εξαιρετικά ο Θέμης στο παρελθόν) της συχνής αδυναμίας εύρεσης επακριβούς αντιστοιχίας μεταξύ αγγλοσαξονικών και ηπειρωτικών δικαϊκών συστημάτων. Εμείς, προτιμούμε να εντοπίσουμε καταχρηστικές ρήτρες (επισημαίνοντας ευθέως το "άδικο" περιεχόμενό τους) και να τις ακυρώσουμε (άλλο αν κάποιες φορές οι καταχρηστικές ρήτρες είναι τόσες που θα συμπαρασύρουν σε ακυρότητα κι ολόκληρη τη σύμβαση), ενώ η θεωρία περί "unconscionable contract" εστιάζει στα πιθανά ελαττώματα της δηλώσεως βουλήσεως (στο στάδιο δηλ. της αποδοχής της πρότασης). Βεβαίως και στο δικό μας αστικό δίκαιο υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα όπλα: π.χ. τα άρθρα 140 επ. ΑΚ που αναφέρονται στη δήλωση βουλήσεως από ουσιώδη πλάνη, 147 επ. ΑΚ (δήλωση βουλήσεως ως συνέπεια απάτης) κ.ο.κ., διατάξεις που παρέχουν στον πλανηθέντα, απειληθέντα ή εξαπατηθέντα το δικαίωμα να ζητήσει την ακύρωση της δικαιοπραξίας (μονομερούς ή συμβάσεως). 
Στην πράξη, πάντως, η κατάσταση έχει όπως προαναφέραμε: κάθε μεγάλη οικογένεια δικαϊκών συστημάτων προσπαθεί να αντιμετωπίσει τα ίδια προβλήματα με διαφορετικά όπλα. Οι "Ηπειρωτικοί" εντοπίζουν συμβατικές ρήτρες με καταχρηστικό περιεχόμενο και τις ακυρώνουν ως τέτοιες χρησιμοποιώντας τις γενικές ρήτρες του αστικού κώδικά τους οι οποίες αναφέρονται συνήθως στην εκτέλεση της σύμβασης (εκπλήρωση της κάθε παροχής), οι "Νησιώτες" στέκονται στα ελαττώματα της δηλώσεως βουλήσεως κι ακυρώνουν, όχι απαραίτητα ολόκληρη τη σύμβαση, αλλά συνήθως τα προβληματικά λόγω "άνισου" περιεχομένου τμήματά της. Με άλλα λόγια, αν τα όπλα διαφέρουν, το επιδιωκόμενο έννομο αποτέλεσμα είναι κατ' ουσίαν ίδιο και στα δύο συστήματα.

Φυσικά η πιο πάνω παρουσίαση είναι φριχτά χονδροειδής. Εξακολουθεί ωστόσο να είναι το λιγότερο προβληματικό που θα μπορούσα να κάνω χωρίς να καταντήσω υπερβολικά αναλυτικός.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 23, 2011)

Και με την ευκαιρία, να προσθέσω ακόμη μία απόπειρα απόδοσης του "unconscionable contract" (μετά από την "καταχρηστική σύμβαση" και την "καταχρηστικώς συναφθείσα σύμβαση"): "*σύμβαση συναφθείσα λόγω πλάνης του ασθενεστέρου των συμβαλλομένων*". Από άποψη αυστηρά γλωσσικής αντιστοιχίας θα πρέπει να είναι ακριβέστερη, θα έχει, όμως, δύο όχι αμελητέα μειονεκτήματα: δείκτη φλυαρίας κοντά στο μέγιστο  και, κυρίως, από νομική άποψη (και με γνώμονα τις ελληνικές νομικές αντιλήψεις) θα μπορεί να περιλάβει λιγότερες περιπτώσεις απ' όσες οι Αγγλοσάξονες χαρακτηρίζουν ως unconscionable contracts. Ainsi soit-il...

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους αγαπητούς συλλεξιλόγους!!!


----------

